# How to temporarily turn-off McAfee?



## Gene Feit

There are legit web sits (Costco photocenter, for example) that I can't access. Friends can't access their e-mail accounts from my computer. I once could do these tasks by temporarily turning off McAfee Security Center with three clicks; now it's endless. Is there a quick way? My internet provider is Earthlink.

Gene


----------



## newhouse1390

Try right clicking on the system tray icon and explore your options there. If it is causing that much of a hassle, you may want to consider another solution.


----------

